# Planned Outage : 9-8-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2004)

There will be a short outage tonight when the data center installs the backup drive into the server. I'm waiting on confirmation now, and will update this thread shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2004)

Great Job, Bob!!!

Interesting, I can pull up MT/forum on IE and it resolves but when I use Netscape, I get the migration update message still..

MartialTalk is offline for site move.

Start Time: 10:37AM EST
ETA: TBA

10:00 PM Update
Database import complete, and we're testing it for problems. So far, looks good. Maybe another hour and we'll be able to reopen the doors. We're almost there folks.  Thank you for your patience!

8:40 PM Update:
The database that was initially copied somehow became corrupted. We are trying another copy now, which is about 3/4 of the way thru importing into the new server (Database dumped is 491 mb). I estimate about another hour for the import and then cleanup before we can give it another try. My email has as a result of this been rather a disaster, so if you emailed, it was probably lost in the deluge of 12,000+ error messages that I got bombarded with. Try back after 11PM EST today for an update.

6:09 PM Update:
Ok, as you will have noticed, we've been down for about 8 hours now. The database is refusing to import on the new server, and it has caused some major issues. I'm working with the NOC staff to figure out why. Martial Talk will remain closed for at least another few hours while we work on this issue.

I have rerouted MT traffic back to the old site for now. I'll advise again when I know more. Thank you for your


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmm...I'll have to try and edit the old site.  Netscape seems to have some weird cache issue.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2004)

I put up a "we moved" message there, pointing folks to the new address, and some how-to info.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2004)

Update:
  Drive was installed in the wee hours of the morning here.  Now we just need to reconfigure a few server-side things and we should be good to go.  I am looking at the memory however as we're running real close to the redline right now.  May need to bump that up to 2GB shortly. (Thats another $340 1 time shot)

I'm monitoring it, so should be good for a bit.


----------

